# תמיכה



## rachelMcfadden (29/9/15)

תמיכה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני 3 שבועות לפני היום הגדול, ואני לא מצליחה לשמוח. זה הגיוני?
כאילו פתאום אני רק רוצה להיות ביום שאחרי, לסיים עם הכל ולעבור את החתונה בשלום.
זה אמור להיות היום הכי שמח בחיים שלי, חיכיתי כל כך הרבה זמן לבחור הנכון, ועד שסוף סוף זה מגיע, אני רק בלחץ, ואני מרגישה שסביבי הכל קורס.
פתאום יש ריבים של החתן עם המשפחה שלו, דבר שמעמיד את השתתפות האב בשמחה שלנו, ואני רק רוצה שישלימו בשביל שהחתונה תעבור בשלום ובשמחה. זה ממש משפיע עליי, אבל החתן שלי לא מוכן בכלל להשלים כרגע...
אני צריכה שתרגיעו אותי ותגידו לי שכל השליליות הזו סביב החתונה, חוסר השמחה והרצון להיות כבר אחרי, זה נורמלי ושכמעט כולן עוברות את זה, שאני לא ארגיש שאני משוגעת
תודה


----------



## ronitvas (29/9/15)

קורה לטובים ביותר! 
קחי בחשבון שאת בקופה סופר לחוצה, והכל משפיע.
גם הוא, כמוך, לחוץ ולא בטוח מראה את זה.
אם תחפשי פה בפורום, תראי שאת לא לבד. גם אני הייתי לחוצה בטירוף, רציתי לבטל הכל ובסוף הבנתי שזה בגלל הלחץ מכל הכיוונים.
ממליצה לך למצוא משהו שמרגיע אותך - מסג', אמבטיה חמימה, הליכה בפארק עם חברה, ספורט וכדומה.
יש לכם שלושה שבועות. תקבעו "דייט" נחמד (כן, למרות הלחץ), שבו אתם יוצאים כמו זוג שלא מתחתן. מניחים את כל ענייני החתונה בצד ולא מדברים על זה. בטוחה שזה יעזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ועוד דבר לגבי המשפחות.... תני לו לנהל את ה"מלחמות" איתם. את תנהלי את המלחמות מול המשפחה שלך. אם האבא בוחר שלא להגיע, עם כל הצער והכאב, זה שלו.
מניסיון, אני יכולה לומר לך שבמרבית המקרים ההורים מגיעים, מתנהגים יפה ולא עושים פאדיחות. וגם אם כן, הם מביישים את עצמם בעיקר.
תתמקדו בשמח שלכם!!!


----------



## dori78 (29/9/15)

קחי נשימה עמוקה ותירגעי. 
גם אני לא הייתי שמחה לקראת האירוע, רק התעסקתי בתפעול של הדבר הזה.
בסופו של דבר - ההורים יעשו את ההחלטות שלהם, אין לך שליטה על זה.
ביום עצמו נהניתי ואני בטוחה שגם את תיהני.

אני מצטרפת להמלצה של רונית - צאו לדייט, תתאווררו קצת מהלחץ של הארגונים.


----------



## rachelMcfadden (29/9/15)

תודה לכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש צריכה לנשום... הלוואי שאבא שלו יבוא באמת בסוף, אבל אני מוכנה כבר לקבל את האפשרות שלא... פשוט לא בא לי להתעסק עם זה. העיקר שההורים שלי יהיו שם בשבילי.
היום הייתה לנו פגישה עם הדיג'יי והתחלתי להתרגש! זה כמעט ולא קרה לי עם החתונה... אז תודה על התמיכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין על הפורום הזה
&nbsp


----------



## ronitvas (30/9/15)

שמחה לשמוע!! 
אנחנו כאן


----------



## avinoam76 (30/9/15)

את עוד תרצי שהיום הזה יחזור שוב!


----------



## rachelMcfadden (1/10/15)

הלוואי! 
אני ממש מקווה שיהיה לי כיף.. כי אני הכי לא בנאדם שאוהב להיות במרכז... פתאום שכל העיניים עליי מלחיץ נורא!


----------

